# Of E46 rollbars, harnesses and more... (help needed)



## vaio76109 (Feb 3, 2005)

Pinecone said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. But funny thing, I have Schroth bolt ins for both seats, so instructors have the choice of 3 pt or 4 pt. NOT ONE has chosen the 3 pt. And most of my BMW CCA instructors have been race drivers.


DO you have a roll bar/cage or anything?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Nope. Just BMW engineered rof structure.


----------

